# collars on chihuahuas



## dollhouse (Sep 20, 2005)

i joined a different forum about chihuahuas today and put up pictures of my chihuahua. and the moderator told me i should take the collar off my chi cuz their necks are delicate and use a harness instead. i only use the harness when i walk her and it doesnt seem to bother my chihuahua and i have seen other people that put collars on their tiny dog just like the taco bell chihuahua. i am not gonna post on the other forum the moderator sounded kinda rude about it but i put up a picture here too let me know if u guys think i should really take the collar off my puppy

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v509/alcoholic_doll/DSC00339.jpg


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Personally I would say no. I have collars on both of my chi's and have never had a problem. On the other hand my niece has a chi that she had to use a harness with or he starts choking and coughing. I think it all depends on the dog. I did use a ferret harness with Fudge when he was tiny but now that he is grown it is a collar.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That's ridiculous. True, a chihuahua's neck area is very delicate due to it's size and the esophigal (I didn't spell that right) problems and harnesses are recommended, however, if you're not pulling on your chi's leash and collar (and the chi isn't pulling on it), a collar is totally acceptable. It's really more a matter of personal preference.

Any trainer worth a poop will also tell you to properly train a dog to walk on leash, a harness is pretty much useless.


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Any trainer worth a poop will also tell you to properly train a dog to walk on leash, a harness is pretty much useless.


Why didn't you tell me that before I bought mine! :lol: Oh, well, now I know. I'll go buy her a collar with a little bell on it! I wanted to do that from the start but my partner said "No Bells, except if it's Scotch". 

I think the only problem with a collar that I can think of is if it's too loose then their lower jaws can get caught in the collar if they chew it in the begining. Other than that I can't see why you should take it off, it looks nice and your pups very cute!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Collar and strangulation*

Was the moderators username emc on that board?? If so I am on that board to and she probably didnt mean to sound rude but she just lost her older Chihuahua due to to an accident involving her chis collar and strangulation. I think the chi must have got the collar caught on something in the house and strangled itself trying to get loose.

If you do use a collar make sure it is one that will easily come loose if it gets caught. The ones that fasten can cause alot of damage if they get caught on something especially to a chis fragile little throat.

I learned this the hard way, I had a cat that tried to jump from a kitchen table along time ago and the same thing happened, it basically hung her.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

When I am not home my girls don't have any collars on. When they do wear one the only collars that my girls have are for holding their bling. When we go out they have a harness on.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Fear of a hanging accident is the reason i don't put collars on any of mine. I don't really have anything against them except my fear. I've never lost a dog due to choking on a collar but my dad lost a horse that way. The horse caught his halter on a metal rod and literally choked himself to death. I'm such a spaz that i'm just afraid now.
I have a harness for Jolie and Boomer. Boomer has not worn his yet. Jolie only wears her when i've taken her to town. I figure a harness can cause a choking accident too so they won't wear them unless i'm with them.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I personally don't think there is anything wrong with having a collar on your Chi. So long as it's not really loose though or they could get caught on something and choke. A good fit should allow you to slip two fingers beneath the collar comfortably.  

For walking though, I alternate the collar and harness. Lexi seems to have problems walking on harnesses because of the nature of their construction, they always slip round onto one shoulder blade and this makes her walking look a bit more awkward. The fit is fine, I think it's just her body shape since she's small and narrow. She never pulls on her collar when we walk, so I amn't worried about any neck injuries. Plus, if we see a big dog coming, or a group of people (which might spook her) I pick her up long before it so she doesn't pull. If you walk them on a collar, I think it's just about being careful and being wary for anything that could maybe cause them to yank on it suddenly.

P.S - Yoshi'smum - that is so awful about your cat  

I too know the dangers of cat collars, although this was a "safety" collar for a cat! Felix had been missing a day or two, and when we eventually found her in the garden, she had an arm through her collar and it had rubbed so bad that her underarm was all raw and infected :shock: 
The vet said if she'd been found another day or so, she'd be dead.
It was horrible, and from this day we've not had the cats wearing collars, even the "safety" ones aren't really that safe, and these were adjusted to the correct fit like it said on the packet :roll: 
We live in the countryside though, so I guess collars aren't so much of an issue for them as it'd be for say city cats. [/i]


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

The collar's fine as far as I can tell. I have always had a collar for Angel so she can wear her tags but I use a harness for walks.

**side note** Cocopuff, I *love* your siggy!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marcus does not wear a collar because we're going to start showing again when the weather cools down and collars break hair plus I worry about them getting caught in something also.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

vixie wears her collar with her bell, name tag and city tag on it (town laws she HAS to wear tag at ALL times) at all times, however id NEVER walk her with a collar she ALWAYS walks on a harness...shes trained she doesnt pull on her leash (taught her that first which is pretty easy with chis who want to stay by mamma at all times)
there are dangers with walking chis by their collars, and if theres any risk of the collar getting caught on something then dont use it...
but ive NEVER had a problem


----------



## Julie G (Sep 20, 2005)

*Personal Preference I Think*

I personally like harnesses, as both P and P (Peanut and Pebbles) pull and always want to say hi to every dog they see...in the house they run around naked... :lol: No collars or clothes...

I have seen several folks with collars on their Chis. I don't think I would leave a collar or any harness...anything around the neck while at the house. I would be afraid of choking or getting it caught on something.

:wave:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i have a collar fetish so mine all wear collars. i walk them on harnesses because it makes me feel more comfortable. tyson doesnt pull at all so he could be walked on his collar but i dont. chloe on the other hand gets SO excited outside she runs back and fourth full speed (i use those extension type leashes so she can run a little). i put a medium size harness on her thats thicker because of how she pulls. i thought it would be more comfortable then the thinner straps. leila is starting short walks now. she deosnt pull though. she follws behind me like a little duckling. shes so cute!


----------



## dollhouse (Sep 20, 2005)

*THANKYOU*

thankyou everybody,, all the things you guys said was very helpfull.. THANKYOU!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

if i am not home my babies are naked. no harnesses no collars. i've seen too many accidents with collars and my old coworker kept a harness on her boston ALL the time and if you take it off you can see the entire outline of it indented in the skin and there is a rub spot on the chest as well. i use collars as accessories for my babies and they wear a harness to go in the car (to attatch to their car seat) and IF they walked on a leash then i would use the ahrness for that as well.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tico has a collar for his ID tag (and bling), but wears a harness for the leash. Also, I just got him a "no-pull" harness with the hook in the front instead of the back, and he stopped pulling instantly! (something about standard harnesses put pressure on their chest makes them want to go go go - like a sled dog)


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper wears a breakaway collar ... I've always had a fear of him getting caught up in it somehow so the breakaway is what we use inside the house.

He uses a no-slip collar for walks and on leash which is the collar most trainers will suggest for dog training. It worked so well during training that I just kept it. We keep the leash and collar in the car and if we go somewhere that requires he wear it, I just grab it and slip it over his head.

They sell the no slip at Petco but I couldn't find a good picture of one... but I did find this: http://www.coastalpet.com/products/6307.htm


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't think there is anything wrong with a collar as long as it fits properly and you don't use it for when you are walking them. A harness is much better when they are on the lead. For one thing with a harness if need be you can quickly pull them into your arms in case of large dog attention!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Ed&EmsMom said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with a collar as long as it fits properly and you don't use it for when you are walking them. A harness is much better when they are on the lead. For one thing with a harness if need be you can quickly pull them into your arms in case of large dog attention!


I'm going to politely agree and disagree with you. If your dog doesn't walk "properly" on leash - meaning they pull you instead of walking at a heel - then a harness is best, especially for the little guys and gals. However, if you're walking your dog at a heel and it's not pulling on the lead, then there's nothing wrong with a collar, in my opinion.  But it IS very hard to teach a dog to walk at a heel on a harness, since you need to control their nose to do it.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Ed&EmsMom said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there is anything wrong with a collar as long as it fits properly and you don't use it for when you are walking them. A harness is much better when they are on the lead. For one thing with a harness if need be you can quickly pull them into your arms in case of large dog attention!
> ...


and that is wear the gentle leader comes in handy  i've had MUCH success with it.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*harness vs collar*

I can see everyones points here and it is all what we prefer as individuals. I think that if the collar is used properly then no harm will come. But there are situations that a harness can be handy over a collar especially when you are over protective like me, LOL!!

I do see a point given that I had forgotten about and that is the harness being used as a defense against other dogs or scary situations. People at the parks and pets stores can be so unaware of what is going on and I had a lab mix of some sort come barreling towards Yoshi Sunday and he would have got him if I didnt have the harness, I just pulled him right up and out of harms way. The lady was talking and not even watching her dog and he was on a long leash and she never even saw what happened. Also when my yorkie (god rest his soul) jumped out of my window in my car thank goodness he had his harness on as well.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Teddy doesn't wear a collar, just my personal choice. He does wear a harness when I walk him. 8)


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

When I take Amber for a walk I put on her collar and harness (they 'match). I only use the collar then for identification and shows her rabies- (It is the law she must be wearing at least the rabies tag outside)
I ONLY ever attach the leash to the harness. I would NEVER EVER walk my Chihuahua on a collar even though she doesn't pull. Just think about it. Lets say you are walking along and suddenly trip. This will cause you to suddenly yank the leash very hard. You could literally snap you Chi's neck and kill it.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> Just think about it. Lets say you are walking along and suddenly trip. This will cause you to suddenly yank the leash very hard. You could literally snap you Chi's neck and kill it.


wow... you must be falling pretty hard to yank the leash with that much force!

To be honest, Cooper is a free range chihuahua and is rarely on leash. Just ask the Austin Police... I have enough tickets for having a "dog at large" than anyone, I bet.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I forgot to add...I like my girls in harness in case I have to quickly pick them up. A collar would choke them where a harness pulls them up nice and evenly...


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I have a question...

I know that chi's can get hurt easier by walking with a collar instead of a harness, because a harness doesn't yank on the neck like a collar might, so...I was watching the AKC dog show a while back, and all of small dogs, including chihuahua's, were walked with a collar while being showed. Now, that's not the worst part...the people putting the dog down from the podium onto the floor looked like they were choking them with the collar. Maybe this is just the way dogs are handled in dog shows? I don't know, I don't show...but it seems they would know that and would not walk the dogs with the collar basically choking them like that. If anyone has seen a dog show, I'm sure they know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

the leads are up around the top of the neck, not where a collar naturally sits on your dog's neck at the base. That has a lot to do with it and why they don't get injured.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

ooohhh, ok. Thanks for answering that for me. When I saw them doing that on the AKC show, I was sort of shocked and I even said something to my hubby about it. To me, it just looks like the dogs are being choked, but now I know they're not.


----------



## dollhouse (Sep 20, 2005)

wow thanx everyone . all these information are very usefull to me. and about the other forum yes you are right her name there is like emc or something. well yeah now i understand why she reacted about my dogs collar. what happend to her is sad. anyways again thankyou everyone


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I've got a question for all the harness folks out there... why are you pulling your dogs up in your arms using the harness? Wouldn't it just be easier to bend over and pick them up? I understand that a dog might come running at you or whatever, but when I see something like that happening, I just bend down and pick up Cooper.

I have this vision of the leash being like a bungie cord almost... one moment, you're on the ground - the next, you're flying through the air.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Cooper said:


> I've got a question for all the harness folks out there... why are you pulling your dogs up in your arms using the harness? Wouldn't it just be easier to bend over and pick them up? I understand that a dog might come running at you or whatever, but when I see something like that happening, I just bend down and pick up Cooper.
> 
> I have this vision of the leash being like a bungie cord almost... one moment, you're on the ground - the next, you're flying through the air.


...pulling on the harness is only an EMERGENCY action..not a "i'm too lazy i'll just pick him up like that" kinda thing  . Mine wear harness and I'm pretty laid back about them being around big dogs..if there is barking I just reach down and scoop them up...but the harness lift move saved Stinky once...He was about to become the chew toy of a too "friendly" pitbull....as funny or strange as you think it might look...to me is the way to go. :wink:

:wink: Lucky you to be confident enough to have a free range chihuahua...my vision of that is a chi running for his life running under cars almost getting squashed... :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Vala said:


> :wink: Lucky you to be confident enough to have a free range chihuahua...my vision of that is a chi running for his life running under cars almost getting squashed... :wink:


Believe me, if my little punk wasn't trained to stay at my side at all times, he'd be on a collar and leash whenever he's outside. Having a service dog spoils you though - you kind of forget what it's like having a "normal" dog. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

mine have collars they wear when they go out with their leads on. i dont use harnesses but they dont really stay on thir leads much anyway cos i drive them to the moors and let them off the leads while walking. 
pluss they dont pull anyway. 
i dont pick them up around other dogs unless it gets a bit rought or if the owner of the other dog does something which makes me think their dog isnt trust worthy, i.e. quickly putting it on a lead or shouting it. They seem to be ok around other dogs. i think alot of us are a bit over protective with them as they are so tiny but if you leave them to it in most situations other dogs just want to say hi. 
i sat at a park ones while pepi played with a labrador for about a hour. i didnt know the dog but they just started runnign about and playing with each other so i left him to it. if he doesnt like the look of the dog he just runs back to me and hides by my feet.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*collar vs harness*

I mostly am able to reach and pick Yoshi up but there have been situations where I am quicker with pulling him up not to mention if the dog is vicious enough and already close then if you lean down to pick your pup up then you are sticking your face in harms way as well  

I probaby am overprotective and all of my dogs stay at my side and are very well trained. I am alpha with all my guys including my danes and believe it or not I react the same way with my danes as I do my chi. My danes are very sensitive to other dogs and they get bit quite regularly by small dogs and my automatic instinct is to protect them as well. Ofcourse I cant pull them up and into my arms but I do pull them away and try to calm the situation. :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with having a collar on a chi. Lina wears hers when we're going outside because it has her ID tags. Most of the people in my town know me and know that I have a small dog, but on the occation that she should run from me and someone else should happen to find her, my number and her name are right there for them . It makes me feel a little better when she's outside. Boss will have one too as soon as he is big enough to wear one (which might be a while lol).


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker has that choking/reverse sneezing thing. He seems to be delicate at the throat so I only put a loose collar on him when we go out (has his tags on it and is a "breakaway" style I found in the cat aisle). I do not attach the leash to this collar. I use a step in harness that clips to the top of the neck. I do not use the "H" style harness that has a loop mid-back as you have zero control over the dog tha way. The step in attaches pretty much where it would on a collar but hte pressure is on the chest instead of the neck or back. Its a good compromise to an "iffy" situation if your chi seems susceptable to choking


----------

